# Oil of Oregano in big doses



## lacey555 (Aug 6, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Blastocystis hominis about three weeks ago (after weeks of tests for diahrrea). I just learned from my grandson, (a fourth year Pharmacy student) that the amount of oil of oregano I've been taking ismuch less than I should be. He found a study that showed Oil of Oregano (emulsified) proved to be effective in 8 of 14 patients who took 200mg three times a day. This is less than half of what I was taking. Started today on the large dose. Just a heads up for any of you who might nbe stuck with this mean-ass microbe.


----------



## kirei88 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had blastocystis for 7 months and finally got rid of it about 2 months ago. It took three months and 8 doctors before I got a diagnosis.I took:Blackwood tablets for one week; followed by bowel cleanse tablets for one week; followed by 10 drops of oil of oregano three times a day for one week.After the three weeks, I took a very high strength probiotic twice a day, while also taking 15 drops of oil of oregano three times a day. I took this combination for two weeks. Then I took a liquid mix of golden seal and black willow, 10 drops three times a day for two weeks, then 20 drops three times a day for two weeks.My blasto is now gone!I hope this information helps you lacey555 - being persistant is the key.BUT I was diagnosed with IBS yesterday


----------

